# (Silver Arrow) 2 Lüfter auf 1 PWM Anschluß



## Vollekanne Dude (12. Januar 2011)

*(Silver Arrow) 2 Lüfter auf 1 PWM Anschluß*

Hallo, 

ich habe nicht nur dieses Forum gewälzt und bislang keine eindeutige  antwort oder kein passendes Kabel gefunden um beide Lüfter meines Silver  Arrow an dem einen PWM-Anschluß anzuschliessen.

Ich würde halt gern beide Lüfter parallel an den Anschluss für den CPU  Lüfter an meinem Board anschliessen, damit beide bequem vom Board bzw.  per Software aus gesteuert werden können.

Dazu die noch nicht ganz geklärten Fragen von mir. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen 
Vorab evtl schonmal sorry, falls die Problematik recht einfach ist, aber ich habe kaum Erfahung damit.


1.) Werden beide Lüfter Parallel mit dem einen Signal des  PWM-CPU-Anschlusses gesteuert und laufen dann parallel mit der gleichen  Drehzahl?

2.) Werden beide Lüfter auch für hohe Drehzahlen mit genug Leistung von  dem einen Anschluss aus versorgt? Oder ist der zusätzliche 3pin  Anschluss notwendig um das zu gewährleisten?

3.) Welches Y-Kabel käme in Frage?

Ich bin nicht selten in Foren über dieses Kabel gestolpert 
Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter.
Wäre das z.b. eine Lösung für mich?

Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter xp-cab.pwm Computer Lüfter/Kühler und Lüfterzubehör Lüfterzubehör


----------



## elohim (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: (Silver Arrow) 2 Lüfter auf 1 PWM Anschluß*

PWM Y-Kabel - 30 cm


----------



## Ahab (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: (Silver Arrow) 2 Lüfter auf 1 PWM Anschluß*



elohim schrieb:


> PWM Y-Kabel - 30 cm



Amen. Und ja, die Leistung reicht aus, du kannst bedenkenlos zwei PWM Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben. Die Lüfter laufen dann beide mit der gleichen Drehzahl. Das ist aberr ohnehin wünschenswert.


----------



## esszett (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: (Silver Arrow) 2 Lüfter auf 1 PWM Anschluß*

Es gibt auch PWM-Adapter, bei denen lediglich 2 Kabel zum Mainboard gehen (PWM- und Tacho-signal), die anderen beiden fuehren direkt zu einem Netzteilanschluss (12V und Masse)... dadurch sollte es potentiell moeglich sein, so viele Luefter wie Du willst mit 12V und dem gleichen PWM-Signal zu versorgen... Ich nutze selbst so einen Adapter - finde ich sehr praktisch und man laeuft nicht gefahr, den anschluss am mainboard zu ueberlasten...

gruSZ


----------



## Bobo17 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: (Silver Arrow) 2 Lüfter auf 1 PWM Anschluß*

Hallo
Die F12 von Arctic Cooling haben z.B einen Adapter direkt dran. Da kann man bis zu 5 Lüfter an einen PWM Anschluss stecken. Man kann ans Ende auch einen Lüfter mit 3Pol stecken(dann von PWM auf Spannung umstellen). Dann laufen alle mit der gleichen Drehzahl. Hab ich schon mehrfach so benutzt.

Gruß Bobo


----------



## PCC-Support (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: (Silver Arrow) 2 Lüfter auf 1 PWM Anschluß*

Hallo,

in der Tat wäre es besser, wenn der Thermalright "Silver Arrow" bereits ab Werk mit einem Y-Kabel für den gemeinsamen Anschluss der beiden PWM-gesteuerten Lüfter an einen CPU-Fan Header ausgeliefert werden würde. 

Also legen wir ab sofort jedem "Silver Arrow" ein passendes Adapterkabel kostenlos bei (wie dies seit geraumer Zeit auch bei dem Archon in der Version mit zwei TY-140 Lüftern der Fall ist). Das Kabel ist ausreichend lang, so dass es im Nebeneffekt auch als Verlängerung sinnvoll Verwendung finden kann.

*Thermalright Silver Arrow: *
Thermalright Silver Arrow - CPU Kuehler

*Y-Kabel:*
PWM Y-Kabel - 30 cm

Wenn das Kabel verwendet wird, wird die Drehzahl beider Lüfter synchron über das Mainboard geregelt, sofern ein PWM Anschluss gewählt wird. 
Die Drehzahl eines der beiden Lüfter kann dabei angezeigt/überwacht werden (das MoBo kann nicht zwei Werte an einem Anschluss auslesen).


Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------

